# Please Help With My New Betta!



## goldie1 (Jan 10, 2007)

:fish: Yeah so i got a new Betta and it keeps spiting up white stuff from it mouth what is that? One more thing any other helpful tips you have please tell me i just bought it a few days ago:fish:


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok I think I can help you with answers to you questions.

1st their poop comes out of a hole behind the front fins under their heads and before their underneith fins at the back.

2nd: The fact that your betta is spitting up white things doesn't not sound good, it's not a normal behaviour. Unless it's happening as you are feeding him and he's eating something like brine shrimp, in that case it's just bits of his food but if he's doing it between feedings then I'd have to say he's sick, perhaps internal parasites in his stomach and needs treament.

3rd: Knowing how old he is will never be precise unless you know the breeder who bred him and they can tell you the hatch date. Most bettas you get from the pet store are already 6-12 months old so assume that he's at least 6 months old.

4th: With knowing when he is hungry, he's not a cat, he won't come meowing at you when he's hungry. So you need to feed him regularly. Most betta owners and breeders feed theirs twice a day (as much as they can eat in a few minutes). I feed mine a Betta pellet food in the moring (4 or 5 pellets) and live food such as blood worms or brine shrimp, which you can get at your LFS in frozen blister packs or blocks, in the evening. Bettas will tend to get constipted if fed only flaked or pellet food so the intrduction of a live food helps to keep them regular. If they do get constipated the inside of a cooked pea will help rectify it.

5th:You'll know when he's happy because he will be active, swimming around alot, eating well, flaring (he will flare more and have more intense colour if u put a small mirror, or another betta, next to him for 10 minutes per day) and he will make bubble nests. Males don't only make bubble nests when they want to spawn, they make them when they are happy with thier water and living conditions.


----------

